# garnett



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Do you think he is over paid at all.


----------



## Sir I Gotta Go (Jul 7, 2002)

yes he is overpaid.

1) he is the highest paid man in the league and he has never been out of the first round.

2)His big contract keeps his team from adding talent around him and keeping current players. i.e. Chauncey billups, Wally Szczerbiak

3)He is too obsessed with himself. In his commercial and in his interview he talks about his stats. That is all he ever talks about. That and that he is underpaid 

4)stats and money don't get you out of the first round. neither does blaming everyone else on your team for not getting out of the first round when you are the one that is supposed to be the leader and you dont even attept a shot in the final 2 minutes...


----------



## cam'ronNBA (Jul 19, 2002)

Not Only is he overpaid, he is overrated and he isnt even that good!! Cuttino Mobely puts up similar numbers!!!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

he has a pretty inflated opinion of himself.he's very good but not good enough to put a team over the top like a shaq.thing that i wonder about is just who he wants for a teammate,doesnt seem to be a wally or a billups.


----------



## twolvefan11 (Jul 21, 2002)

yes he is overpaid, he is the highest paid nba player right now, they need to sign him for less for the sake of the team!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Malakian *
> yes he is overpaid.
> 
> 1) he is the highest paid man in the league and he has never been out of the first round.
> ...



I will break dwn each of your statements

1) You are correct
2) You are correct
3) You are wrong. If you listen to all other interviews and look up the opinion of KG by various sports writers you would know that this guy eat and breathes basketball and would die for his teamates. They love KG and he puts it all out on the floor the way a superstar is supposed to.
4) Yes he is passive when it comes to taking the big shot or in the clutch but KG is a monster.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *cam'ronNBA *
> Not Only is he overpaid, he is overrated and he isnt even that good!! Cuttino Mobely puts up similar numbers!!!


You cannot be serious with the Cutino Mobley comarion. No one in the leagueand I repeat no one in the league has averaged 20 pts 10 rebs and 5 assts for three straight seasons. I think you guys are really unfairly bashing him. He is a top 5 NBA player


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

He is not overpaid sorry, ethically yes, economically no!

He is paid so much because he is a really rare player, you can not find one player on earth that can do what he does! He can run, jump, he is 7-1, grabs every rebound in site, can shoot inside and out, can attack the rim, block shots, bring up the ball, pass it, can guard any position from PG-C at times, great leader, and very intense. You could never find a player like that anywhere on earth today, that is why he is paid like that. Yeah they have not got out of the first round, and neither did MJ in his first 5+ years until Scottie came along. KG just needs a great player that can play with him, if KG was on the Kings or Pistons etc he would be concider as one of the best players in the league. Your saying he could not win with a PG like Payton or Bibby? With a SG like Wells, or Stackhouse, with a PF like Brand? Come'On, he just needs some help. But he is not overpaid, what would the Wolves be without him, well not in the playoffs and having 5-8 thousand people at there games instead of 15-18 thousand.

Enough Said


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by *OZZY *
> He is not overpaid sorry, ethically yes, economically no!
> 
> He is paid so much because he is a really rare player, you can not find one player on earth that can do what he does! He can run, jump, he is 7-1, grabs every rebound in site, can shoot inside and out, can attack the rim, block shots, bring up the ball, pass it, can guard any position from PG-C at times, great leader, and very intense. You could never find a player like that anywhere on earth today, that is why he is paid like that. Yeah they have not got out of the first round, and neither did MJ in his first 5+ years until Scottie came along. KG just needs a great player that can play with him, if KG was on the Kings or Pistons etc he would be concider as one of the best players in the league. Your saying he could not win with a PG like Payton or Bibby? With a SG like Wells, or Stackhouse, with a PF like Brand? Come'On, he just needs some help. But he is not overpaid, what would the Wolves be without him, well not in the playoffs and having 5-8 thousand people at there games instead of 15-18 thousand.
> ...


GREAT POST!!!!!!!!!!


----------

